# Richtiges waschen von Sportsachen



## xrated (8. Mai 2022)

Aufgrund meiner Allergie auf Parfüm und da Duftstoffe die Atemwege reizen wasche ich schon länger "ohne". Und auch auf Enzyme möchte ich weitgehenst verzichten, da diese auch Allergien auslösen können.

Jetzt frage ich mich aber, was ist schlecht für Sportwäsche und wie bekommt man effizient die Gerüche weg ohne diese zu überdecken?

Bekannt ist ja das Weichspüler einen schmierigen Film in Waschmaschine und auf den Kleidern hinterlassen. Das kommt von den kationischen Tensiden die übrigens meist von Schlachtabfällen kommen.
Ist das mit den anionischen und nichtionischen Tensiden in normalen Waschmitteln anders? Dies ist übrigens auch nichts anderes als viele Spülmittel. Irgendwo hatte ich noch gelesen, Tenside würden Kleber lösen, bei Kleidern, speziell Regensachen sind die Nähte ja auch geklebt.

Ist Seife auch nicht gut weil die Maschinen heute soviel Wasser sparen und Rückstände die Poren verstopfen? Nikwax TechWash scheint tatsächlich keine Seife zu enthalten.

Ist Essig geeignet um die Gerüche zu entfernen? Hat schon mal jemand ausschließlich mit Essig gewaschen?
Essig zusammen mit Seife würde wohl nicht funktionieren, da Seife auf hohen pH Wert angewiesen ist.
Wie wärs denn ganz simpel mit Waschsoda + Essig?

Bleichmittel/Fleckensalz soll man ja generell nicht nehmen. Eigentlich ist "Sportwaschmittel" doch meistens nichts anders als ein Feinwaschmittel.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Mai 2022)

Antibakteriell. Was das nun genau ist bei 30grad Wäsche, das hängt davon ab. Google. Bei 60grad werden Keime zuverlässig zerstört, aber manche Funktionsbekleidung auch. 
Meine billigen Radhosen und Handschuhe halten aber 60grad aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjj (9. Mai 2022)

bei den Ökos gibt es schon Feinwaschmittel ohne alles. z.b.





						Sonett - Olivenwaschmittel für Wolle und Seide sensitiv
					

Das Sonett Olivenwaschmittel für die Pflege von Wolle und Seide. Ohne Duft- und Farbstoffe besonders geeignet für Allergiker. 100% biologisch abbaubar.




					www.sonett.eu
				



vielleicht lieber einmal öfters waschen um Gerüche vorzubeugen.


----------



## fone (9. Mai 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Aufgrund meiner Allergie auf Parfüm und da Duftstoffe die Atemwege reizen wasche ich schon länger "ohne". Und auch auf Enzyme möchte ich weitgehenst verzichten, da diese auch Allergien auslösen können.
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich aber, was ist schlecht für Sportwäsche und wie bekommt man effizient die Gerüche weg ohne diese zu überdecken?
> 
> ...


Wie wäschst du denn "ohne"?
Dann probier doch einfach "ohne"+ Essig aus.

Bei uns kommt zumindest Essig statt Weichspüler zum Einsatz. 

Schlachtabfälle in der Seife? Unvorstellbar!


----------



## Stompy (9. Mai 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich aber, was ist schlecht für Sportwäsche und wie bekommt man effizient die Gerüche weg ohne diese zu überdecken?


Kurz nach dem Sport waschen, nicht rum liegen lassen. Sofort nach dem waschen trocknen, am besten in der Sonne. UV Licht wirkt stark gegen Keime (aber kann Farben ausbleichen).


----------



## xrated (9. Mai 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Wie wäschst du denn "ohne"?


Na ohne Mief äh Duftstoffe


----------



## fone (9. Mai 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Na ohne Mief äh Duftstoffe


Aber was ist das Problem? Stinken deine Sachen nach der Wäsche noch?


----------



## xrated (9. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte bisher immer Vollwaschmittel mit Bleichmittel verwendet, dass ist das Problem


----------



## fone (9. Mai 2022)

Also wir waschen mit (normalem) Vollwaschmittel und Essig. Funktioniert.

Ach Moment! Das Bleichmittel ist im Vollwaschmittel drin?


Ich schmeiß eigentlich immer alles zusammen, Jeans, T-Shirts, Trikot, Unterhosen jeglicher Art. 40°. fertig ist die Laube. Außer ich war unterwegs und die schmutzigen Radl-Sachen haben noch ne Woche oder 2 Tage Zeit gehabt in der Tasche zu reifen. Dann mag ich nichts anderes damit kontaminieren.


----------



## evilrogi (9. Mai 2022)

Waschstreifen und Essig im Weichspülerfach. Tiptop.


----------



## ron101 (10. Mai 2022)

Nehmt Ihr Balsamico?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. Mai 2022)

ron101 schrieb:


> Nehmt Ihr Balsamico?


Ja, diese Balsamico-Creme. Lecker.



ps: Ich hasse das Zeug.


----------



## ron101 (16. Mai 2022)

Noe ich mein gibts wasch Essig oder haut ihr da einfach nen "stink" normalen KresseEssig oder sowas rein?


----------



## PeterFahrrad (16. Mai 2022)

ron101 schrieb:


> Noe ich mein gibts wasch Essig oder haut ihr da einfach nen "stink" normalen KresseEssig oder sowas rein?


Keinen Frucht/Kräuteressig o.Ä. - einfachen Haushalts/Weißen-Essig mit 5% Säuregehalt nutzen (keine 25% Essigessenz)

Alternativ geht natürlich auch Essigessenz, diese dann entsprechend (1 Teil Essenz : 4 Teile Wasser) verdünnen


----------



## fone (16. Mai 2022)

Als ich noch nicht wusste warum ich 3 Flaschen Essig kaufen sollte, habe ich irgendeinen Weinessig mitgebracht. rötlich gefärbt. War natürlich falsch. 
Und für den Einsatzzweck ungeeignet.

Farblos. Ohne zusätzlichen Geschmack. (Manchmal gar nicht so leicht zu finden.)


----------



## mtbjj (18. Mai 2022)

das Prinzip der Säure(in dem Fall Zitronensäure) kann man auch als Wächespüler fertig kaufen





						Sonett - Wäschespüler
					

Der Sonett Wäschespüler für die Zusatzpflege von empfindlicher Kleidung. Duftneutral und ohne ätherischen Öle für Allergiker geeignet. 100% biologisch abbaubar.




					www.sonett.eu


----------



## dubbel (18. Mai 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> wie bekommt man effizient die Gerüche weg ohne diese zu überdecken?


Silberionen haben antimikrobielle Eigenschaften.
wenn du "silberionen wäsche" gugelst, bekommst du massig vorschläge. 
was davon mit deiner Allergie kollidiert, müsstest du nachschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. Mai 2022)

PeterFahrrad schrieb:


> Alternativ geht natürlich auch Essigessenz, diese dann entsprechend (1 Teil Essenz : 4 Teile Wasser) verdünnen



 Ich kipp' seitdem ich ne Waschmashin' hab immer pure Essenz rein, also schon laaaaange


----------



## cjbffm (18. Mai 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ach Moment! Das Bleichmittel ist im Vollwaschmittel drin?


Deswegen heißt es *Voll*waschmittel - alles drin, "Seife", Enzyme und Bleichmittel.


fone schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß eigentlich immer alles zusammen, Jeans, T-Shirts, Trikot, Unterhosen jeglicher Art. 40°. fertig ist die Laube.


Nach ähnlichen Farben getrennt und getrennt nach schwer-leicht ist das Geheimnis, um seine Wäsche länger leben zu lassen.

Sonst ist am Schluß alles gleich schmutzig-grau gefärbt.

Oder die schwere Jeans (heb' die mal hoch, wenn sie tropfnaß ist...) zermahlt förmlich die leichten, weichen Teile.


----------



## PeterFahrrad (18. Mai 2022)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Ich kipp' seitdem ich ne Waschmashin' hab immer pure Essenz rein, also schon laaaaange


Die Essenz direkt in die Trommel ist (alles nur hören sagen) weniger schädlich für die Maschine als in das Weichspülerfach.


----------



## fone (19. Mai 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Dewegen heißt es *Voll*waschmittel - alles drin, "Seife", Enzyme und Bleichmittel.
> 
> Nach ähnlichen Farben getrennt und nach getrennt nach schwer-leicht ist das Geheimnis, um seine Wäsche länger leben zu lassen.
> 
> ...


Meine Reizwäsche und der Elefant werden natürlich separat gewaschen.

Der Rest verträgt das schon ne ganze Zeit.


----------



## RC7 (20. Mai 2022)

Mal kurz zu ein paar angesprochenen Sachen:
- Wer seine Klamotten mit Schlachtabfällen wäscht ist selbst schuld. Es gibt mittlerweile eigentlich in den meisten Läden und vor allem Drogerien alles vegan (auch Weichspüler) und das ist i.d.R. sogar deutlich sichtbar aufgedruckt 

- Weichspüler (und eigentlich auch normales Seifenhaltiges Waschmittel) hat auf Funktionswäsche nichts zu suchen, da dadurch die Membranen verklebt werden.

- Essig lieber in die Trommel als ins Waschmittelfach habe ich auch schon gehört, da die Säure wohl die Dichtungen angreifen kann.

- Ich benutze spezielles Sport-Waschmittel (gibt es in diversen Ausführungen) und wasche i.d.R. die Sachen im Feinwaschprogramm, bei 30 grad und mit Wäschenetzen (um alles etwas zu schonen). Vor allem wenn ich die Sachen nicht gleich wasche (das sollte man eigentlich direkt nach dem Sport tun, zumindest sie aber so aufhängen dass sie ausdampfen können) und generell nach einiger Zeit müffeln die Sachen aber trotzdem. Mein Eindruck ist dass dann Essig oder spezieller Anti-Bakterieller Wäschedesinfektionszusatz, mal das Einweichprogramm und / oder eine Wäsche bei 40 grad etwas helfen. Außerdem die Sachen die besonders müffeln nach dem trocknen einfach noch mal mit der nächsten Sport-Wäsche mitwaschen. Wirklich 100% frisch bekomme ich die Sachen so aber auch nicht mehr - das ist wohl nach einiger Zeit einfach so (wenn die Zeit es zu lässt werden manche Klamotten bei mir an bis zu 3 Tagen pro Woche stundenlang vollgeschwitzt, die werden dann nach ein paar Monaten oder Jahren einfach nicht mehr wirklich frisch). Wenn irgendwann mal genug Ressourcen in die Entwicklung und Herstellung neuer Waffen geflossen sind (was aber erst mal noch total wichtig ist, weil das durch und durch böse Russland und danach dann das noch bösere China uns bekanntlich als Bedrohung wahrnehmen und uns daher attackieren könnten, ausdrücklich nicht wegen sondern trotz der lächerlich geringen Summe von an die 1000 Milliarden die die Nato Staaten jährlich für Waffen ausgeben und den gar nicht so geringen Teilen davon die auch gerade eben gegen Menschen in Syrien, den kurdischen Gebieten in der Türkei, diversen arabischen Ländern etc. eingesetzt werden, nachdem Libyen, Afghanistan, der Irak etc. damit schon weitgehend zerstört wurden) erfindet vielleicht mal jemand eine ökologische Faser die alle Ansprüche an Sporttextilien erfüllt aber nicht irgendwann müffelt, so weit ich weiß gibt es diesbezüglich aber tatsächlich noch nichts, sondern nur immer wieder mal Ansätze die erst noch weiter verfolgt werden müssen.


----------



## sibu (20. Mai 2022)

RC7 schrieb:


> - Ich benutze spezielles Sport-Waschmittel (gibt es in diversen Ausführungen) und wasche i.d.R. die Sachen im Feinwaschprogramm,


Wenn man die Inhaltsstoffe anschaut, dann sind die meisten Sport-Waschmittel nur teure Feinwaschmittel. Bis vor zwei Jahren hatte ich auch Sportwaschmittel benutzt und seit dem Wechsel auf normales Feinwaschmittel wird die Sportwäsche genauso so sauber, müffelt ebenfalls nicht und das Portemonnaie wird geschont.


----------



## fone (20. Mai 2022)

Ah, da fällt mir ein, dass ich wieder ein paar T-Shrts mit Vegan-Sprüchen bei Amazon kaufen wollte.
Sind so ähnlich wie Konzert-T-Shirts und sehen beim Steak-Grillen einfach gut aus.


----------



## xrated (25. Mai 2022)

Wichtig sei außerdem: Essig niemals zusammen mit Bleiche zu verwenden. Sonst kann ein gefährliches Gas entstehen, warnt Maginot-Rohde.








						Taugt Essig als Weichspüler-Ersatz für die Waschmaschine?
					

Manche Hausmittel verfehlen ihre Wirkung. Was ist mit Essig in der Waschmaschine - hilft er Ablagerungen von Kalk in den Fasern und in der Trommel zu vermeiden?




					www.morgenpost.de
				




Spülmittel in Waschmaschine








						How to Use Dish Soap to Wash Your Laundry
					

Can you use dish soap to wash your clothes? Yes, you can if you have a regular washing machine. Here is how to use dish soap to wash your laundry.




					premeditatedleftovers.com
				








						dm-drogerie markt - dauerhaft günstig online kaufen
					






					www.dm.de


----------



## xrated (26. Mai 2022)

Gestern gewaschen mit 50ml 5% Essig und 6ml Spülmittel, ich glaube 10ml würden auch gehen. Wenns zuviel ist hat man einfach nur unendlich viel Schaum in der Maschine.


----------



## Rainer Y34 (26. Mai 2022)

RC7 schrieb:


> erfindet vielleicht mal jemand eine ökologische Faser die alle Ansprüche an Sporttextilien erfüllt aber nicht irgendwann müffelt, so weit ich weiß gibt es diesbezüglich aber tatsächlich noch nichts,


Probiers mal mit nem Deo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RC7 (26. Mai 2022)

Hier mal noch ein (schon etwas älterer) recht umfangreicher Artikel in der bike. Über die Suche findet man dort auch noch ein paar weitere mit Tipps rund um Pflege und Waschen von Sportkleidung.









						Schluss mit stinkenden Sportklamotten - Schweißgeruch in Sportkleidung
					

Nie wieder mufflige Sportbekleidung. Das wünschen sich wohl viele Biker. Doch woher kommt der Gestank eigentlich und was kann man dagegen tun? Wir gehen dem Schweißgeruch auf die Spur.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## xrated (26. Mai 2022)

Rainer Y34 schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit nem Deo!


damit überdeckt man auch nur Gerüche


----------



## Rockside (1. Juni 2022)

Wenn man müffelnde Klamotten im Schnellverfahren waschen will, dann funktioniert das eben nicht.
Wie wär's mal mit der guten alten Handwäsche? Da kann man stundenlang einweichen lassen.


----------



## Andy_29 (1. Juni 2022)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Da kann man stundenlang einweichen lassen.


Notfalls auch Tagelang.
Hat auch vor 30 Jahren schon funktioniert.
Es muss nur genügend Wasser vorhanden sein, dann wird auch nichts stockig.

Als nach Orkanen massenhaft Holz aus den Wäldern kam wurde das auf Lagerplätzen ständig beregnet, 
bis die Sägewerke wieder Platz hatten.


----------



## xrated (2. Juni 2022)

Bis jetzt funktioniert das mit Spülmittel und Essig ganz gut.


----------



## h00bi (5. Juni 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Bekannt ist ja das Weichspüler einen schmierigen Film in Waschmaschine und auf den Kleidern hinterlassen. Das kommt von den kationischen Tensiden die übrigens meist von Schlachtabfällen kommen.


an Sportklamotten gehört doch kein Weichspüler. Sportklamotten sind doch meist sowieso aus Kunstfasern.
Wenn du Baumwolle trägst aber Allergiker bist, solltest du das ggf. mal überdenken.

Am meisten hilft übrigens Sportklamotten einfach SOFORT zu waschen.
Heimkommen, Zeug direkt in die Maschine, ganz kurzes (Sport-)Programm (3kg - 20min - 30°C) mit *wenig *Vollwaschmittel.
Wenn du deine Sportklamotten woanders ausziehst, dann pack sie in einen Baumwollsack statt in ne Tüte/Tasche. Kannst dann zuhause meist direkt in diesem Sack in die Maschine packen.

Wenn die siffigen Klamotten ne Weile rumgelegen sind, höhere Waschtemperatur wählen.


----------



## cjbffm (5. Juni 2022)

h00bi schrieb:


> mit* ... *Vollwaschmittel.


Stop, Fehler!


fone schrieb:


> Ach Moment! Das Bleichmittel ist im Vollwaschmittel drin?





cjbffm schrieb:


> Deswegen heißt es *Voll*waschmittel - alles drin, "Seife", Enzyme und *Bleichmittel*.


----------



## hans7 (5. Juni 2022)

Sportprogramm oder Feinwäsche max 800 schleudern Max 40 Grad oder sogar nur 30.

Sodasan Sportwaschmittel für die Basis
und Nikwax Techwash für Funktionssachen wie dwr Softshell und Regenjacken. Und bei Bedarf Imprägnierung drauf.

Funktioniert so seit Jahren, nur die Imprägnierung wird nie wieder so wie sie Mal war


----------



## xrated (5. Juni 2022)

h00bi schrieb:


> an Sportklamotten gehört doch kein Weichspüler. Sportklamotten sind doch meist sowieso aus Kunstfasern.
> Wenn du Baumwolle trägst aber Allergiker bist, solltest du das ggf. mal überdenken.


Ich verwende sowas grundsätzlich nirgends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h00bi (7. Juni 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Stop, Fehler!


Wieso Fehler? Ich hab kein Problem mit Vollwaschmittel-Inhaltsstoffen.
Ich verwende das bewusst, aber sehr gering dosiert.
Und mich stört auch nicht dass da Bleichmittel drin ist.

Zum Thema Weichspüler:
Wer einen Trockner hat, braucht eigentlich grundsätzlich keinen Weichspüler.
Außer man will alles extra flauschig haben. Dann steht es natürlich jedem frei Weichspüler reinzukippen.
Aber bei Polyester und anderen Kunstfasern macht es meiner Meinung nach überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## xrated (7. Juni 2022)

Trockner habe ich auch nicht und die Sachen werden durch viel Kalk im Wasser halt etwas härter. Aber auch nur wenn sie heiss wäscht.

Normale Vollwaschmittel kommen für mich sogar aus mehreren Gründen nicht in Frage. Nicht nur wegen der Duftstoffe sondern auch wegen Enzymen und Konservierungsstoffen die schlecht für die Haut sind und Allergien auslösen können.
Warum hat heute jeder Allergien und früher nicht, denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Rockside (7. Juni 2022)

Naja, dann kannst du heute aber gar nix mehr verwenden.

Enzyme findest auch schon in Feinwaschmittel und sogar im Spüli (= der 'sensationelle Fettlöser').

Konservierungsmittel ebenso, sonst würde alles schon kurze Zeit nach öffnen der Verpackung zu vergammeln beginnen.

Parfümöle sind auch fast überall drin. Auch in den Tonnen von Cremes, die sich so viele auf die Haut schmieren. Von den petrochemischen Bestandteilen in sehr vielen Cremes ganz zu schweigen.
Frauen sollten da auch mal über ihr Make-Up nachdenken.

Die Weichspüler sind auch nicht gerade ideal. Diese beschichten lediglich die Fasern mit einer Chemikalie, wodurch diese glatter werden und sich dadurch die Stoffe 'weicher' anfühlen. Nur hast du dann eben beim Tragen der Wäsche auch die Chemie auf der Haut.

Verhindern kann man fast nichts mehr, nur noch reduzieren. Wenn man allgemein mal ein bischen drauf achtet, kann man aber schon eine Menge übermässiges vermeiden.


----------



## cg42 (8. Juni 2022)

Hi,

ich mische mir mein Flüssigwaschmittel selber: pro Liter Wasser 15g Soda und 10g Kernseife (https://www.patounis.de/Patounis-Se...s-Olivenkernoel-geraspelte-Seifenflocken.html). Bei sehr hartem Leitungswasser kommt noch 1EL Soda ins Waschmittelfach.

Funktioniert für mich und meine Familie gut. Wenn man will kann man dem Waschmittel noch ein paar Tropfen ätherisches Öl (Eukalyptus o.ä. beimischen).

Gruß, Christoph


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juni 2022)

How to wash your cycling kit - CyclingTips
					

Sure, you could just throw it in the washing machine. But if you want to do it properly, there are some things you should know.




					cyclingtips.com


----------



## illest (22. Juni 2022)

Sport/Radklamotten waschen wir problemlos mit dem Sportprogramm und Feinwaschmittel vom DM (Denkmit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (23. Juni 2022)

RC7 schrieb:


> … erfindet vielleicht mal jemand eine ökologische Faser die alle Ansprüche an Sporttextilien erfüllt aber nicht irgendwann müffelt, so weit ich weiß gibt es diesbezüglich aber tatsächlich noch nichts,


Merino. 
Gibt’s schon. 
Funktionsmaterial, ökologische Faser, stinkt nicht.


----------



## cjbffm (23. Juni 2022)

dubbel schrieb:


> Merino


Mußt Merinowolle schreiben. Sonst denken noch einige Dumfies, "Merino" sei eine Chemiefaser.
Und selbst bei der Erwähnung von "Wolle" ist nicht garantiert, daß...


----------



## xrated (23. Juni 2022)

cg42 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich mische mir mein Flüssigwaschmittel selber: pro Liter Wasser 15g Soda und 10g Kernseife (https://www.patounis.de/Patounis-Se...s-Olivenkernoel-geraspelte-Seifenflocken.html). Bei sehr hartem Leitungswasser kommt noch 1EL Soda ins Waschmittelfach.
> 
> ...



Sowas wollte ich mal als normales Waschmittel nehmen aber das Problem mit den modernen wassersparenden Waschmaschinen ist wohl das die Seife nicht richtig rausgewaschen wird und speziell bei Sportkleidung die Poren verstopfen.

50ml 5% + 10ml Spülmittel funktionieren auch prima.


----------



## Kraxler (23. Juni 2022)

Ich treibe wegen der Sportbekleidung (Bike- und Skiklamotten) keinen speziellen Aufwand.
In die Waschmaschine, normales flüssigwaschmittel dazu und bei 30`C in der Maschine ca. 1h laufen lassen.
Seit Jahren haben alle Klamotten dies ohne Beschädigung überlebt.


----------



## Ozii (24. Juni 2022)

Interessanter Thread, ich entlüfte meine Kleidung nach dem Sport draußen über Nacht, danach Kaltwäsche in der Maschine. Schont das Material und in meinem Fall immer geruchsfrei. 
Ebenfalls habe ich festgestellt, das manches Deo, das ich verwende, schlecht sind für die Klamotten, Verfärbungen und blöder Geruch war die Regel. 
Leider gibt es billig Material, was irgendwann einen Eigengeruch entwickelt, den bekommt man nicht weg


----------



## xrated (24. Juni 2022)

Löst denn das den Schmutz ohne Wärme?


----------



## Bener (24. Juni 2022)

Gerade ohne Wärme wären fettige/ölige Verschmutzung meine Sorge.

Sonnencreme? Sitzcreme? Hirschtalg oder Vaseline sind schon hartnäckig!


----------



## m0wlheld (24. Juni 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Mußt Merinowolle schreiben.



Merino ist aber nicht vegan und passt darum gar nicht in die heutige Zeit. Außerdem werden die Merinoschafen die Arschfalten abgeschnitten, damit sie leichter zu scheren sind ("Mulesing"). Dann doch lieber Seife aus Pferdeknochen.

Ich nutz' übrigens Perwoll Sport im "Hygiene"-Programm meiner Miele. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich zur aussterbenden Art weißer, hetero CIS-Mann-Omnivoren ohne Allergien gehöre. Also keine Referenz.


----------



## dubbel (27. Juni 2022)

RC7 schrieb:


> … erfindet vielleicht mal jemand eine ökologische Faser die alle Ansprüche an Sporttextilien erfüllt aber nicht irgendwann müffelt, so weit ich weiß gibt es diesbezüglich aber tatsächlich noch nichts,





dubbel schrieb:


> Merino.
> Gibt’s schon.
> Funktionsmaterial, ökologische Faser, stinkt nicht.





cjbffm schrieb:


> Mußt Merinowolle schreiben. Sonst denken noch einige Dumfies, "Merino" sei eine Chemiefaser.
> Und selbst bei der Erwähnung von "Wolle" ist nicht garantiert, daß...


ich zitiere mal querbeet: 

Merinowolle hat zahlreiche Vorteile: Sie isoliert gut (temperaturregulieren), kratzt nicht auf der Haut, transportiert Feuchtigkeit (feuchtigkeitsregulierend), ist anti-statisch, riecht nicht (s.u.), ist leicht und behält ihre Passform bzw. knittert kaum. Und das auf ganz natürliche, nachhaltige Weise.

Wolle ist geruchsneutral
wenn die Bakterien auf unserer Haut anfangen den Schweiß zu zersetzen, beginnen wir unangenehm zu riechen. Unser Schweiß dient als Nahrungsgrundlage für die Bakterien und wo es besonders warm und feucht ist an unserem Körper vermehren sich diese besonders gern. Zum Beispiel an unseren Achselhöhlen sind optimale Bedingungen. Von dort aus übertragen sich Schweiß und Bakterien auf unsere Kleidungsstücke.
Der Grund dafür liegt in der Struktur der Wollfaser: Synthetische Fasern besitzen unter dem Mikroskop eine sehr glatte Oberfläche. Dort kann sich der Schweiß gut ablagern, der dann bei der Zersetzung durch die Bakterien den unangenehmen Geruch entwickelt Die Oberfläche von Wolle erinnert an Dachziegel , dadurch können sich Bakterien nur schwer festsetzen. Und es sind genau diese Bakterien, die für den muffeligen Geruch verantwortlich sind. 
Darüber hinaus haben Wollfasern praktischerweise eine eingebaute Waschmaschine: Das Keratin - das sind die Eiweißmoleküle der Merinofaser - baut geruchsbildende Bakterien einfach ab. 









						Stinkt Merinowolle wirklich nicht? Der Test! - der Jogger
					

Funktionsbekleidung aus Merinowolle kann man "tagelang" tragen, ohne unangenehmen Geruch? Ein Traum für jeden Sportler! Mein Test & Erfahrungen zu Merino




					www.derjogger.de
				







m0wlheld schrieb:


> "Mulesing"


Das mit dem mulesing kann man vermeiden - es gibt ja Labels und Zertifikate, die das garantieren, z.B. RWS.


----------



## Martinwurst (27. Juni 2022)

dubbel schrieb:


> kratzt nicht auf der Haut


Auch wenn das oft gesagt wird, stimmt das nicht. 

Ja, im Vergleich zu normaler Wolle kratzt Merinowolle kaum, aber zu normaler Baumwoll- oder Synthetikkleidung ist das spürbar.
Unter anderem deswegen, verwenden Hersteller Merinowolle auch nicht zu 100%, sondern gemischt mit Synthetik. Auch weil es sonst nicht so luftig ist wie andere Sportkleidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spatzenhirn (27. Juni 2022)

Einige hier scheinen Strapse beim Biken zu tragen, bei mir wird das Zeug sogar mit Jeans mit gewaschen, 40 Grad, kein Problem, die empfindlichen Teile allerdings im Wäschebeutel, handschuhe mit Klett allemal in einem guten Beutel mit Reißverschluss oder Druckknopfverschluss, damit die nichts kaputt machen, nie Probleme, seit 20 Jahren nicht. 

Eine der wenigen Sachen, aus der ich keine Wissenschaft mache, Colorwaschmittel, ggf Fleckenentferner, meinetwegen auch von Sodasan welcher, kein Schweißgeruch, alles Bestens. Vollwaschmittel ist no go und hierfür aufgrund der Bleiche allein schon völlig ungeeignet, sollte aber selbst ein Hausmann wissen, der nur alle Jubeljahre wäscht


----------



## --- (28. Juni 2022)

Wäschebeutel...Fleckenentferner....empfindliche Teile.....aber bloß kein Vollwaschmittel....voll die Hausfrau


----------



## Spatzenhirn (28. Juni 2022)

--- schrieb:


> Wäschebeutel...Fleckenentferner....empfindliche Teile.....aber bloß kein Vollwaschmittel....voll die Hausfrau



Weiß nicht was hier kompliziert sein soll. 

Ich hab Wäsche, die weder defekt ist noch nach Schweiß stinkt noch sonst irgendwelche Furunkel verursacht. Glaube als ich vor 30 Jahren das erste Mal eine Waschmaschine angestellt habe, war mir schon klar, dass Bleichmittel garantiert nicht gut ist für Wäsche, die nicht gebleicht werden soll, aber das scheint für Dich zu hoch. Wo liegt das Problem, einfach Colorwaschmittel zu nehmen oder meinetwegen Feinwaschmittel? Es ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass der Rest Geschäftemacherei ist, aber jeden Tag steht eben doch ein Dummer auf, der für 3,99 eine Ladung Sportwäsche wäscht. 

Wenns Dir zu komplexe Materie ist, ein Wäschestück in ein Netz zu tun, empfehle ich Dir eins: Hau deine Klamotten in die Altkleidertonne und kauf dir vor jeder Fahrt was Neues.


----------



## xrated (19. Juli 2022)

mit was bekommt man denn Gabelöl raus? Ist Baumwolle.


----------



## polo (19. Juli 2022)

spülmittel oder schere.


----------

